# Solved: Excel dropdown list not showing all options



## Others (Jun 30, 2011)

Good morning!
So I have created my dropdown lists in Excel 2003 and all was working well. Then, I had to add a few employee names to my list and I resorted then saved the list. Then went back to my main sheet and tried to input data from the form a Supervisor had turned in. For some reason part of the list in one of my dropdowns no longer shows up. I've searched this site and could not find the answer. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Others (Jun 30, 2011)

I seem to be limited to 150 showing in the list. Right now I have 180 employees that I need to show as options in this list. It would be easier typing in names but I like to be able to filter all the lists to hone in on either one particular task or one particular employee. I can't figure it out. Geesh.


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Others,

Check the cell range that you are using for Validation.

It could be that you are using say H1 to H150 and now you have added names in H151 to H180 and so they are not being picked up.

lol
Hew


----------



## Others (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the thought but I had left myself about 10 extra spots at the bottom for adding new names. I only used two of those. Before I used any of the extra spots everything showed up in the dropdown. Even the extra spots. Now it cuts off. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Others,

Could you post the spreadsheet (after removing any personal info).

lol
Hew


----------



## Others (Jun 30, 2011)

It's too large to go through and remove data. It has close to a thousand entries now. I did try creating a dummy version and it seems to work fine. All the options in the dropdown are there. So, I looked at the other one (the main version). I looked at the data validation for the troublesome column. I found it! Apparently the protection didn't work because someone had changed the data validation and added an "S" on the end of the name of my list. Which for some reason allowed most of the dropdown to still work just not show all of it. I would've thought changing the name at all would make the list totally not show. Anyway, thanks for your time and have a good day.


----------

